# Annoying Ad Test II



## MrExcel (Nov 3, 2006)

Just to see if some of the end-of-the alphebet nouns will cause a match when placed at the top of the page and in some context.

widget wedge zit zeal virtue victim valley vagrant x-ray writer victim victim verse. woman volition years acne vegetable yacht vegetable woman visitor zero. warehouse wager youth voucher yacht yesterday vagrant yard yokel virtue tennis elbow.


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 3, 2006)

Already, I've gotten some great Diamond Nut recipes and now an add for a dating service. Interesting list of clients that they have here.

For the people to be happy with this ad placement, they would have to be incredibly general purpose ads - they are showing up attached to bizarre words. 

I need a new roof for my house. Can anyone recommend a good briefcase? What fertilizer do you put on your lawn?

After I turn off the ads, anyone reading this will think we are nuts.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 3, 2006)

MrExcel.com is a great website for learning about Excel.  It also attracts a better class of people.  Though quite a few are British and their spelling is a bit off center - which is not to say off colour.  

I rather expected a link to something about composting in Mr. Jelen's previous post.

<sup>edit</sup> Wow, no hits on "Excel".  But it did pick a word from my sig.  Interesting... <sub>/edit</sub>


----------



## Domski (Nov 3, 2006)

Noticed you corrected your spelling pretty quick there Greg!

Nothing like a bit of attrackshion  :wink:


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep, seems I can only notice a typo _after_ clicking *Submit.* 

This is a bit o' fun, though... this time it's picked up "brain" from Dom's sig, but it ignored "brain" in my sig.  Furthermore, the first time it underlined "spelling" in my post, this time it isn't underlining it in mine, but is underlining it in Dom's.  And the links on some of the underlined items have changed as well.


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 3, 2006)

> After I turn off the ads, anyone reading this will think we are nuts.



I have javascript turned off and as such there are no link ads displayed. It looks like you're all nuts to begin with.


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg,


> edit Wow, no hits on "Excel". But it did pick a word from my sig. Interesting... /edit



The weird thing is, it only picked it up on the first post, not the second?

PS-I think this is the only board I've been to that's put advertising links on it, and then tried figure out how it works!


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 3, 2006)

What's amusing me is that sometimes "Dating Service" in Bill's 2<sup>nd</sup> post is highlighted and sometimes it ain't.  I guess it can't decide if I'm busy tonight or not...


----------



## ThomasArthur (Nov 4, 2006)

It would be inelegant of me to presume upon this wondrous array of knowledge

It seems to be a scattered result.

Tom


----------



## HalfAce (Nov 5, 2006)

Ahh, now I understand what you meant in your 'Let's see how this goes' thread Tom. 

(Kristy's right. It is making us appear nuts.)


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 6, 2006)

OK - Thanks for playing!  I think the winners are:
OakTree for the Scooter Cupholder (in response to the word Fitness!?)
Oorang for the CreateMySchedule software...

I've asked Smozgur to turn off the functionality in the Lounge, so if anyone is reading this after November 6, they will think we are insane.  Maybe I can enable it in the Wik, so that if anyone wants to play, they can play there.

Oak and Oorang, for your prize, you can choose:
1) Any of the Holy Macro! books sold in the MrExcel store
2) A scooter cupholder

Drop me a note - use this e-mail... store at-sign mrexcel.com and let me know where to ship your book or cupholder.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 6, 2006)

Shucks, and I had such high hopes for getting an interesting hit on "submit"...


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just looking in my profile screen and noticed that the links were popping up as well.

One interesting thing, was password was underlined and pointed to a VBA password breaking program.  Thought that was amusing considering the password breaking policy here.


----------



## giacomo (Nov 7, 2006)

I just noticed this creeped into the log in page as well. Only the word trademark has a pop-up though.


----------



## PaddyD (Nov 7, 2006)

& still on the memberlist pages


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 8, 2006)

Also, just showed up in a PM.


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, Tracy's informing Bill that the ads are still showing up--should be taken care of at some point (i.e., I do not know a specific time frame).


----------



## starl (Nov 8, 2006)

looks like Suat took care of it - i don't see them anymore...


----------

